
Witch – View-data binding on Android - sedstrom
https://sedstrom.github.io/Witch-Android/
======
sedstrom
Take control over all your views states and use Witch to build simple, but yet
powerful, data bindings. Annotations for simple lookup, functional bind flow,
view holders built in and more!

